# Preferred Brands



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

So I am in process of opening my own business here in VA. and part of what I want to offer is comms gear. I am looking for some great product names that I can contact to become a reseller of. Once I do that I will also be taking the proper channels to become a preferred vendor for everyone on here. More on that later though, but what this thread is for is I need brand names that are trusted, tried, true.

HAM Radio
CB Radio
MURS
GMRS/FRS
If there is some other type I don't know about that would be good to hear about along with recommended brands.

Thank you for the time folks, I promise to pay back all the help I get on starting my new adventure in life.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I can offer this; my department has purchased mobile and handheld radios from Motorola, Kenwood, Vertex, Midland and Icom. The Motorolas were very good radios but seemed way over priced. The Kenwood, Midland and Icom's were all fair at best and never lasted very long. We destroyed Icom handhelds at a fast rate. After 5-6 years of trial and error, we settled on Vertex / Yaesu (mobile, handhelds, base stations & repeaters). They provide Motorola level quality at only 70-80% or so of the Motorola price. I also had an RCA analog in my vehicle that seemed to work well for the bargain price I paid for it.


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

Thank you for the reply Sentry18,
For everyone since I'm not a comms expert can you please specifiy if you are recommending brands for a certain type of radio. Such as HAM, CB, MURS, and so on. Or if you think they cover all the lines and you recommend them. 

Oh yeah for HAM guys are there brands and stuff for antenna and that stuff I should know about as well?

Thank you again everyone.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

I've had some old Cobra and Realistic gear that's been kicking since the 80's.


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

Preferred Communications Equipment Suppliers

Weather radios – Oregon Scientific

MURS – Dakota Alert, Motorola

FRS – Motorola

Scanners – Uniden Bearcat

CB – Cobra, Uniden Bearcat

Amateur – Yaesu, Icom, Kenwood

Business Band – Motorola, Icom, Vertex, Standard-Horizon

Marine/Air band radios – Furuno, Standard-Horizon, Icom

Shortwave/General coverage receivers – Yaesu, Icom, Grundig, Ten-tec

CB Antennas – Wilson, Solarcon, Laird

Scanner Antennas, Diamond, MP Antenna, Hustler,

Amateur radio antennas – Diamond, MFJ, Miracle Antennas, Yo-Yo antennas, KJ7U, Yaesu, Create, Comet, Antenna Experts, KMA, Titanex, Hy-Gain, 

Amateur accessories – MFJ, Nye Viking, Palstar, Yaesu, Samlax, Beldon Cable, 

Towers – US Tower, Rohn

12 volt wiring system – RIG Runner, Powerpole


Just my opinion.


----------

